# The new 370Z forum!



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Here it is, finally the Nissan 370z forum. Anybody seen any on the road yet?? Apparently they are out and about in some areas.

Nadeem


----------



## redtoprps13 (Feb 12, 2007)

nope but i did watch the edmunds video


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

They haven't even hit our dealership yet!


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

metro273 said:


> They haven't even hit our dealership yet!


Rich guys bringing them in from Europe and Japan. Wish I had money like that.

Nadeem


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Yea!!! Now let's get a 370!


----------



## M1K3_370 (Jan 17, 2009)

Imma be pickin my 370 up tomorrow morning!


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Haven't seen one in my dealership yet. And oddly, 2009 will have both 350's and 370's.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

M1K3_370 said:


> Imma be pickin my 370 up tomorrow morning!


Sweet! Bring on the pics!!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

We finally got one at our dealership last week. A nice red, automatic...currently completely covered in snow from the past week's snowfall!


----------



## Robert_Nashville (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello all.

They are starting to arrive at dealerships now...I picked-up my 370 on Wednesday the 14th after turning in my 350ZR.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Robert_Nashville said:


> Hello all.
> 
> They are starting to arrive at dealerships now...I picked-up my 370 on Wednesday the 14th after turning in my 350ZR.


Nice, how is it?

Nadeem


----------



## Robert_Nashville (Jan 20, 2009)

Administrator said:


> Nice, how is it?
> 
> Nadeem


I love it...I'm not too crazy about the color choices available on the 370s...they aren't bad but I really loved the San Marion blue which isn't offered (at least not this year) on the 370.


----------



## ronq (Apr 14, 2009)

M1K3_370 said:


> Imma be pickin my 370 up tomorrow morning!


Hi there,
Got my new 370 Z on March 9, 2009! Manual with Sports Package. Have about 750 miles on it.
Any thoughts from other owners?
ronq


----------



## Robert_Nashville (Jan 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your new ride.

I have a little over 3K on mine now and love it...I'm watching my oil temps closely as the oil is running hot with spirited driving.

As I understand it, there is a service bulletin out regarding using ester oil (a Penzoil product) so I'd suggest you check into that with your dealer.

It's very clear, however, that for anything other than "normal" driving, these cars need an engine oil cooler and possible a transmission cooler as well if you have the 7AT.


----------



## ronq (Apr 14, 2009)

Robert_Nashville said:


> Congratulations on your new ride.
> 
> I have a little over 3K on mine now and love it...I'm watching my oil temps closely as the oil is running hot with spirited driving.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions on an oil cooler (manufacturer, etc)?
Ron


----------



## Robert_Nashville (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm waiting on NISMO to make one available - I believe the oil cooler already exists but just hasn't been made available for the U.S. yet.

Other than that, I don't have any specific suggestions although I'm sure that there are oil coolers out there that would work well.


----------



## meanjapanesemachine (May 28, 2009)

There's video review of the 370Z from Emma Parker Bowles over here:

2009 Nissan 370Z: Second Opinion | Video - OnCars

(Spoiler: She likes it.)


----------



## omicron (Dec 22, 2005)

Picked mine up on March 21st. Got a little over 2k miles on it. Loving the look of the car, looks mean just sitting there.

I haven't seen too many of them on the streets here in Dallas. I think I can count on one hand the number of times I've seen another one on the road.

Mine had to be shipped in from NM because none of the locals had the model I wanted(Base with Sport package).

So far no major problems *knock on wood* Had to replace the drivers rear tire last week due to THREE nails in it. How I managed that I have no idea. This morning I awoke to a dead battery, not sure how that happened. Think I may have left the door open and the interior light drained the battery *shrug*

Biggest issue with the car so far is the radio. I didn't get the upgraded interior, so I got the base 4 speaker radio. When I fade it all the way to the rear, I get nothing. Turns out the 4speaker is 2dash, 2door; not 2front 2rear. Think the audio might be the first thing I go about upgrading.


----------

